# Review & Pics Of The New 46mm 'Captain Marvel' Combat Sub. Very Impressive Watch!!



## d1st (May 2, 2013)

I have just received one of Glycine's latest creations. The GL0257 Combat Sub 46mm - This impressive watch has already been nicknamed as Captain Marvel by D.Dubya in his earlier post. I think that is a very suitable name for this piece as it describes the colour scheme perfectly and it sure is a marvel to behold.

Before I go on to describe the watch, I feel it worth mentioning (for those that don't know) that Glycine have reverted back to their original 'crown' shaped logo. This is a very welcome move in my opinion and I believe this shows intent by Invicta to prove that they really respect the brand and have no intention of 'Invicitarizing' the heritage and classiness that is associated with Glycine. (Phew!)

Okay - let's move on to the watch itself...









First impressions are very favourable. You can see immediately that this is not like the other combat subs. It's impossible to ignore the 46mm size but I am pleased to report that, because it has kept the slim profile of it's combat sub siblings, it does not feel obscenely large. In fact, according to the official Glycine data sheet, the case of this watch is actually slightly slimmer. They state it as 10.15mm high whereas the standard sub is 10.60mm high. Hmmm, I'm no so sure.









Another obvious difference is the brushed steel sides to the case and brushed crown which works very well on the larger size. The bezel is also not polished and has a slightly different edge to it as well. All very nicely done.

This particular model comes on a nato strap. I have never been a fan of nato straps as I do not like the way the watch sits on the wrist. However, this is a very high quality, tactile strap and really pleasing to touch and feel with a smart nicely signed buckle - so I may be converted.

















Now where this Combat Sub really comes into it's own is the 300m water resistance. As far as I know, all the other subs have always been 200m. This is a vast improvement. Yet another difference, is the dial of the watch. It features silver edged lumed APPLIED indices - NOT printed as in the standard Combat Sub. Again, this is a marked improvement in the appearance and overall quality of this marvellous watch.









If that wasn't enough - let me tell you about the lume! As most Combat Sub owners will appreciate, lume has never been a strong point in this range. In fact, every sub I have owned, previous to this one, has been a bitter disappointment in this area. It always baffled me as to why a Swiss diver's watch could have such a weak wussy lume. Well, Captain Marvel has seen to that because this watch has a wonderfully satisfying bright lume. The round dots have a generous amount of C3 Super-LumiNova and it really glows - without even being charged!! Nice.















Finally, a special mention goes to the glorious caseback. I have a weird obsession with casebacks. It's a very important aesthetic part of the watch for me and this one is a million times better than the original Combat Sub. It carries a deep engraved wave pattern combined with a stingray. Looks fantastic and adds real value.









Overall, I think Glycine have really hit a home run with this watch. I cannot fault it really - except for the size. If they maintained the original 42mm, then this would be absolutely perfect!


----------



## brainbug (Aug 5, 2006)

...great review of a beautiful watch - thank you very much for it!








Please give me an additional information about the lug to lug measurement of this 46mm Combat Sub - thanks a lot in advance...


----------



## d1st (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback brainbug - much appreciated. The lug to lug measurement is 52mm and the lug width is 22mm


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

Exactly! Impressive watch and review!
m


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

Exactly! Impressive watch and review!
m


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Nice review  Just small correction: on the caseback is Manta ray, not Stingray.

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## d1st (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the correction but I’m gonna blame Glycine for that error! In their own words - It states the caseback design features a stingray. 😜


----------



## Rearmount (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice review! I really like the refreshes Glycine is putting out these days. The caseback is slick, the dial and the colors just work with the hands.


----------



## d1st (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback - yeah I do like the way Glycine are heading. Those new vintage models are awesome too.


Rearmount said:


> Nice review! I really like the refreshes Glycine is putting out these days. The caseback is slick, the dial and the colors just work with the hands.


----------



## rhounsell (Apr 15, 2012)

Great review, thanks!

I really like your closeup shot of the dial, shows some really nice details on their part


----------



## johnny_b2 (Jun 30, 2013)

Very nice! 

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice review. Love the blasted case. Hope they introduce some more blasted cases in their lineup.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice review, and a very good-looking watch. Thanks.


----------



## d1st (May 2, 2013)

Thank you!


Camguy said:


> Nice review, and a very good-looking watch. Thanks.


----------



## d1st (May 2, 2013)

Yeah, the finish on the case of this model is a nice change from the polished version.



meiguoren said:


> Nice review. Love the blasted case. Hope they introduce some more blasted cases in their lineup.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Is it 46mm including crown? whats the case size without ?
TIA


----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm not sure why glycine is still making these larger watches when the rest of the industry is headed in the other direction. I have two 42mm combat subs and love them both .... would own a couple more the the 46mm size is a deal killer for me.


----------



## d1st (May 2, 2013)

307 said:


> I'm not sure why glycine is still making these larger watches when the rest of the industry is headed in the other direction. I have two 42mm combat subs and love them both .... would own a couple more the the 46mm size is a deal killer for me.


Yeh, it is puzzling why they are doing this - this model is such a great design and would be perfect if it was 42mm.


----------



## d1st (May 2, 2013)

307 said:


> I'm not sure why glycine is still making these larger watches when the rest of the industry is headed in the other direction. I have two 42mm combat subs and love them both .... would own a couple more the the 46mm size is a deal killer for me.





307 said:


> I'm not sure why glycine is still making these larger watches when the rest of the industry is headed in the other direction. I have two 42mm combat subs and love them both .... would own a couple more the the 46mm size is a deal killer for me.





e-mishka said:


> Is it 46mm including crown? whats the case size without ?
> TIA


It is 46mm without the crown!


----------



## T.Willy (Feb 24, 2021)

That was a great review thanks. I've got a GL0294 Glycine Combat Sub 46mm in the mail heading up to me here in Canada. I picked it up from Jomashop for $319 USD witch is an outstanding deal compared to what that would get you from anyplace in Canada lol😂. You'd be lucky to pick up a Seiko SKX for that price even off Canadian websites. I felt I got a great deal when I bought the Glycine and after watching your review I'm sure of it. Thanks again. ✌


----------



## d1st (May 2, 2013)

T.Willy said:


> That was a great review thanks. I've got a GL0294 Glycine Combat Sub 46mm in the mail heading up to me here in Canada. I picked it up from Jomashop for $319 USD witch is an outstanding deal compared to what that would get you from anyplace in Canada lol😂. You'd be lucky to pick up a Seiko SKX for that price even off Canadian websites. I felt I got a great deal when I bought the Glycine and after watching your review I'm sure of it. Thanks again. ✌


Awesome - well done. That is a great price. I am sure you will love it. 👍


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

Great looking watch! I'd like to see it in person. I have a 42mm sub which wears small IMO. Normally I think 46 would be way too big for me.........but who knows.


----------



## d1st (May 2, 2013)

👍 It really doesn't feel that huge because of the typical Combat Sub slim case.


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Don't forget to mention the bezel is 120 click vs the 60 on 42mm subs, the coin edge is much finer, and there is no "nub" at the top.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is mine (6.75" wrist) on a blue Borealis Iso look strap, I've bragged on this watch's quality often!


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

7.5" wrist on a miltat Jubilee


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

That is one attractive timepiece! Very classy shade of blue.


----------



## 2am Mobala (Jul 28, 2021)

Enjoyed the Review. My wife bought me this watch - gl 0257 captain marvel - I absolutely LOVE it. Love the 46mm too, but I like larger watches. I do like the nato strap but I went ahead and put a brushed SS bracelet on it - Love it even more!!!


----------

